# [SOLVED] Display Drivers Constantly Crashing



## Whut (May 15, 2011)

Hello, I am currently having a tough time with my display drivers atm. 

I've been trying to fix it for a while, and have searched and read a lot and have made some headway but haven't fixed it yet.

The problem at first: crashing to blue screen citing a display driver error. 

First thing I tried was updating the driver; didn't really help. Games would give the crash. 

Then after some searching I saw some posts suggesting a clean of the inside was in order, so did that. 
Boy did it need a clean.... :/ It was pretty damned dusty. 

Now it is ***** and span, but games still crash like crazy. 

This computer is about 3 years old now.
Hardware specs are:

Intel Core 2 Duo 3ghz CPU

4gig ram

Nvidia 8800 gts

and some other bitz. 


I downloaded Speed Fan to see what temps my processors were running at; and this is what they are while just using the net: 

GPU - 59c

CPU - local = 49c
remote = 52c



From here, I'm at a loss :/
If there's any extra info you need, plz let me know. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*

Did you check your PC manufacturer's website for the latest sound driver, as you ought to get drivers only from them, not from anywhere else.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*

What brand/wattage PSU are you using?

Post the temps and voltage readings (+3.3V,+5V,+12V) from the BIOS.

When cleaning the inside of the case I would recommend removing the graphics card

and giving the fan (an shroud if equipped) a good cleaning as well.

Once you have the temps and voltage from the BIOS post them back here.

Download and install *HWMonitor*

Open the program in the background and start a game and play for a bit.

ALT+TAB to the program and take a screenshot and post the results back here.


----------



## Whut (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*



makinu1der2 said:


> What brand/wattage PSU are you using?
> 
> Post the temps and voltage readings (+3.3V,+5V,+12V) from the BIOS.
> 
> ...


First, thank your for the replys. 

Second, things have gotten worse since i posted yesterday, but first to answer your q's

the question about the sound driver - I'm not sure why I would need to update the sound driver? sound is fine. 

my powersupply is 650watt and there are two brand like names on it: "evergreen" and "huntkey" 

temp from bios is 
CPU - 46c
Board - 37c
MCP - 50c

+3.3v = 3.26v
+3.3v dual = 3.26v
+12v = 12.35v
+5v = 5.01v

So, about what's getting worse: 

whereas before windows was fine and doing anything other than games was fine, now any kind of display is a mission. 

Windows will go strait to a display driver crash dump if started in normal mode, and in Safe Mode it will load up and start but with loads of blue dotted lines and other artifacts on the screen. 
those show up even in the boot screens. 
All errors are display related ones. everything else seems fine. 
And that means that I can not use that program you suggested. 

I think the graphics card is dead :/ 

I would like a second opinion though before I go and buy a new one.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*

I would replace the psu, that is really junk I'm sorry to say.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*

If you have lines during the boot before Windows load then your problem is hardware related.

Symptoms does point to graphics card however this could be caused by the low quality PSU being used.

What make/model is the PC. If custom built then post the motherboard model number.

Does the PC have integrated graphics? If so remove the graphics card and switch to the integrated graphics.


----------



## Whut (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*



makinu1der2 said:


> If you have lines during the boot before Windows load then your problem is hardware related.
> 
> Symptoms does point to graphics card however this could be caused by the low quality PSU being used.
> 
> ...


Its custom built pc.

No intergrated graphics.
The motherboard is an nforce 680i sli

Is there anything in the voltage figures I supplied before that would suggest the power supply is not doing it's job? 

How would I tell if it's the power supply or graphics card causing the probs? 

Again thanks for the replies and help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*

Do you have another graphics card to test or test this graphics card in another PC.


----------



## Whut (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*

Ah no I didn't (I'm living in japan and am the only person with a desktop I know). 

Anyways, I bit the bullet and bought a new gfx card (mid range, but still an upgrade over the last), that wasn't too expensive. 

And problem sorted - games work just fine. Sucks that it happened at all but ah well. 

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Display Drivers Constantly Crashing*

Great why not mark this solved in your first post! And keep an eye on that bad psu, it could have caused the problem card to fail as it can other components.


----------

